# Eastern White Potatoes



## petey

I got a 10lb bag of eastern white potatoes on sale for 1.99

Anyone have any suggestions ? how to cook them......any good ideas?


----------



## Katie H

Okay, petey, you've already set the tone with your "chicken tar tar" thread.  Are these _real_ potatoes?

I've never heard of *eastern* white potatoes and I lived in the east for 30 years.  Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## petey

Katie E said:
			
		

> Okay, petey, you've already set the tone with your "chicken tar tar" thread. Are these _real_ potatoes?
> 
> I've never heard of *eastern* white potatoes and I lived in the east for 30 years. Maybe someone else can help.


 
I'm serious. 
Here's a picture of the ad in the sale paper where i bought them from:


----------



## Katie H

Well, since the add advertises them as "all-purpose" potatoes, I suggest you use them as you would any other all-purpose potato.  You could make soup, mash them, probably bake them, etc.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Actually, there IS such a thing as "Eastern White Potatoes". Long Island potatoes were frequently called that, as were taters from New Jersey.

I'm assuming they're pale, thin-skinned potatoes. The type that many folks around here call "White Rose" potatoes. If so, you can boil & mash them; boil, slice & make home-fries from them; boil, slice & make potatoe salad. They're pretty much an all-purpose potato - what many recipes call a "waxy" potato.


----------



## petey

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Actually, there IS such a thing as "Eastern White Potatoes". Long Island potatoes were frequently called that, as were taters from New Jersey.
> 
> I'm assuming they're pale, thin-skinned potatoes. The type that many folks around here call "White Rose" potatoes. If so, you can boil & mash them; boil, slice & make home-fries from them; boil, slice & make potatoe salad. They're pretty much an all-purpose potato - what many recipes call a "waxy" potato.


 
Yes, they look thin skinned. being all purpose it looks like i'm going to enjoy cooking them up. I'm just waiting for you guys to a donate a few good recipes


----------



## BreezyCooking

First off, let me give you what might sound like a dumb hint, but it certainly helps me out when I buy sacks of potatoes.  

Since many recipes call for a certain "pound" of potatoes, rather than go to all the trouble of actually weighing potatoes, I've found that you can come real close to the number required by just roughly counting the taters in the bag & dividing by the bag pound.  Granted, you have to adjust a little when you have tiny potatoes mixed in with gigundas - but you get the drift.  It's always worked out really well for me.


----------



## petey

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> First off, let me give you what might sound like a dumb hint, but it certainly helps me out when I buy sacks of potatoes.
> 
> Since many recipes call for a certain "pound" of potatoes, rather than go to all the trouble of actually weighing potatoes, I've found that you can come real close to the number required by just roughly counting the taters in the bag & dividing by the bag pound. Granted, you have to adjust a little when you have tiny potatoes mixed in with gigundas - but you get the drift. It's always worked out really well for me.


 
Actually i do have a new digital scale that i bought a few monthes back on sale for $10. Here's my chance to use it.


----------



## Candocook

Anything you want to use potatoes for.


----------



## tdejarnette

my favorites

cut into thin wedges, coat with olive oil, sprinkle with garlic powder, Italian seasoning, or rosemary.
Bake on cookie sheet until brown

OR:

slice very thinly into greased baking dish. dot with butter. pour over about a cup of milk mixed with 2 T. flour. sprinkle with pepper.  Bake about 45 min to an hour.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

If you are adventurous, heat 3 to four inches of oil in a small, deep pot and shred two spuds on a coarse grater, as for hashbrowns.  Butter the sides and bottom of a ramekin and press the potato shreds in to form a "nest".  Microwave for 1 minute to get the starches sticky.  Carefully remove the potato nest and place into a ladle.  Place the ladle into the hot oil until the nest floats out of it.  Remove the ladle and cook the nest until lightly browned.  Remove and drain on paper towels.  Fill with diced ham and cheese, or with a poached egg, or any other thing you might want to serve with your potato nest.

Tried this technique today and it worked very well.  I filled mine with a poached egg that was lightly seasoned with salt and pepper.  It would have been even better had I melted some cheese over the top, or served with a good sauce.

Your potatoes would also be great for Potatoes Anna, or even scalloped potatoes.  As was already mentioned, the potatoe variety you have is great when cut into chunks, lightly oiled, and seasoned with the flavorings you like, then baked until tender.

Or, you could think chowder, or soup.  I wouldn't personally use them for mashed potatoes as they can come out pasty and heavy.  Russets and Yukon Gold are IMO best for smashed spuds.

Now you have my 2 cents worth.  Hope I've helped.

Seeeeya: Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michelemarie

I recently bought 10 lbs. of all-purpose potatoes for, I'm not kidding, 50 cents. I made a large pot of potato chowder in the crock pot and a large casserole of twice baked potato casserole.  I have four large spuds left that I am saving to bake and top with all the fixins. Good luck!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I recently bought 10 lbs. of all-purpose potatoes for, I'm not kidding, 50 cents. I made a large pot of potato chowder in the crock pot and a large casserole of twice baked potato casserole. I have four large spuds left that I am saving to bake and top with all the fixins. Good luck!



How I love the humble spud.  Unfortunately, I'm not willing to give up my toes or feet, or my eyes or kidneys for the flavor of that luscious tuber.  There are just so many thing that can be done with potatoes.  why do they have to be so full of starches and so lacking in nutrients?

Seeeeeya;  Goodweed of the North


----------



## amber

It's not unusual to find inexpensive potatoes this time of year since eastern potatoes are harvested in the fall and they last quite a long time in cool and dark conditions.

petey, some suggestions are mashed, french fries, scalloped, potatoe pancakes, shepards pie, beef stew, chicken stew, roasted, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## petey

amber said:
			
		

> It's not unusual to find inexpensive potatoes this time of year since eastern potatoes are harvested in the fall and they last quite a long time in cool and dark conditions.
> 
> petey, some suggestions are mashed, french fries, scalloped, potatoe pancakes, shepards pie, beef stew, chicken stew, roasted, and the list goes on and on.




There are so many recipes going through my head lol....cant decide


----------



## petey

Ok, So far i made a pot of chicken soup aand used potatoes as the starch as opposed to noodles or rice.

Also made a few batches of hash browns with the potatoes grated . still have about 5 lbs. left.


----------



## kitchenelf

My favorite is Gratin Dauphinois.  Then variations are slices of tomato in the center with some asiago cheese.  Cut up kielbasa 

I also like to make a "cheater" home-style potato in the microwave and I'm so against cooking in the microwave.  Put chopped up potatoes in a bowl with some chopped/diced green peppers and onions.  Mix in some Nature's Seasoning, a fair amount too, toss in some butter cubes, cover, nuke stirring occasionally until done.

Roasted potatoes with shallots and rosemary.
My favorite potato salad is lime and cilantro.
German potato salad.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Potatoes fall into 3 categories:

Bakers - high starch - like russets, Idaho, Irish, etc.

Boilers - aka waxy - low starch - like red-skinned, white rose, round whites

All-Purpose - medium starch which can be used for just about anything. They will not be as mealy as a baker when baked, and will not hold up quite as well when boiled as a waxy boiler ...

The "Eastern White" appears to also be known as a "Long White".


----------



## Robo410

leftover mashed potato is a great binder for meatloaf, meatballs, and crabcakes!  freeze some and keep for such recipes!


----------



## bethzaring

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> How I love the humble spud. Unfortunately, I'm not willing to give up my toes or feet, or my eyes or kidneys for the flavor of that luscious tuber. There are just so many thing that can be done with potatoes. why do they have to be so full of starches and so lacking in nutrients?
> 
> Oh, Goodweed, that is so sad.  It is true that folks with certain medical conditions can not tolerate white potatoes, like diabetics with kidney problems, but the rest of us do get measurable amounts of nutrients from potatoes. Especially phosophrus, iron and potassium, with potassium being the evil nutrient for kidney challenged people.  There is 1.1 mg of iron in one small potato, which really is a decent amount of iron.


----------

